# 123 insurance



## tfarrell (26 Jan 2007)

just wondering if any of you guys have used or are currently using 123 insurance?  I have got a quote for my home insurance that is half the price of my current policy with aib and they only difference being aib have unlimited contents and 123 insurance have it up to 70k.  Any advise welcome!


----------



## z105 (26 Jan 2007)

Found them excellent, have 2 policies with them and their customer service is very efficient. No-one seemed to be able to touch their quotes either and I tried about 7 different co's.

No affil


----------



## cian8 (26 Jan 2007)

I don't know what other sites you used to get a quote but I used  for mine and found the quote beat www.123.ie. I've had no claims yet so I can't really comment on the customer service etc.

Some other options are:

www.insure.ie
www.quinn-direct.ie
http://www.brittoninsurance.com/
http://www.fbd.ie/


----------



## SeanA (26 Jan 2007)

Can't remember who underwrites them but think it is one of the main street Insurers. Do you really need unlimited contents, just a gimic in my opinion.


----------



## hotlips (26 Jan 2007)

I have home insurance with them and I've just received my renewal notice with a quote which is about 15% lower than it cost me last year.
Pricewise I haven't found anyone better, with accidental damage and a few items listed under All Risks.
I've never had to make a claim though so I don't know what their service is like.


----------



## demoivre (26 Jan 2007)

Have had house insurance with 123.ie for several years -  always found them efficient to deal with and they have been consistantly cheaper than other quotes for the level of cover that we have.


----------



## z105 (26 Jan 2007)

I haven't had a claim either with 123, but their customer services were pro-active and friendly, I submitted an online application and they called me within 10 minutes to advise they received it and asked if I had any questions about the policy etc., not many co's doing that these days. Usually, the next time one hears from most insurance co's is if they haven't received the payment from you !!


----------



## MichaelBurke (27 Jan 2007)

I keep saying it but delaing with the banks limits the number of insurance companies you deal with, their strenght is in banking not insurance. Talk to an insurance broker and talk to some of the direct line companies too.


----------



## gianni (29 Jan 2007)

I have home policy with them too... never had to claim, but any dealings I had when setting it up were very good. Prompt and efficient customer service. The agent was willing to deal directly with me until any queries were resolved, as opposed to having to deal with a different person every time you called back.

For what I wanted, they were the cheapest by a considerable amount.


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Jan 2007)

If you have to make a claim, 123.ie won't have anything to do with it-they are merely brokers-you will deal directly with the insurer when making a claim.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jan 2007)

123.ie home insurance is currently underwritten by _Eagle Star _(see here) but, as far as I know, they change underwriters from time to time.


----------



## *rose (18 Feb 2007)

just wondering if anyone has used 123.ie for like assurance??? we have been pricing around for basic life assurance for our mortages. just wondering if anyone has any info on how good they are with this??? thanks!!


----------



## ClubMan (18 Feb 2007)

What do you mean by "good"? Cheap or something else? The former is easy to ascertain - just compare quotes. The latter may be more difficult and you may need to compare policy terms & conditions, customer service levels etc.


----------



## fjenn (19 Feb 2007)

i have had travel insurance with 123.ie for the last few years. i had 1 claim and had no problems whatsoever. They were very efficient and you can download their claim form online. It's very difficult to find cheaper insurance than 123. The bank's are a rip off


----------



## ClubMan (19 Feb 2007)

fjenn said:


> he bank's are a rip off


You mean the banks charge higher prices?


----------



## sabrina (19 Feb 2007)

I have a house insurance policy with them.  I could not believe the speed in which they replied.  I applied online and in about 10 mins i got a call to say we have received your online application and they doubled checked all the contact details and i had the hard copy in post the next day.  What more could you ask for!!!


----------



## niceoneted (19 Feb 2007)

I have house insurance with them for the last few years. I have found them to have very competitive rates. I think I had one policy underwritten with Hibernian. I've never had to claim but there service has been excellent.


----------



## TabithaRose (20 Feb 2007)

I got a quote from them recently but got a better one in the end from a different broker - theirs was with Eagle Star, but the broker I went with in the end got me a better quote from Hibernian


----------

